# tough drilling angles with Kreg pocket holes



## acapora (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,
I am putting together a set of storage stairs to go with a loft bed. There are some spots where the pocket holes ended up in awkward places that can't fit the drill. Has anyone tried to use those flex drill bits with the self-tapping screws? Any other ideas?

If it doesn't work, I'll just use ordinary screws. Only 4 left.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Be surprised how often one of these comes in handy!


----------

